# 12 bCloves Of Garlic Stuffed Leg Of Lamb - Early Easter W/Qview



## ronp (Apr 7, 2009)

I love garlic so I used a whole head and stuffed the cavity full.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








This from a past score, 7.76 for a 3.90 pounder. I still have 3 in the freezer, that was a good score.



I used my favorite marinade, Yoshida's, and granulated garlic and lemon pepper. 




In the smoker, with my favorite drip pan, couple cups of beef stock with some thinly sliced onions for reheating later. 225' to 132' or so and after a rest it should be over 135' in the safe zone. Using mesquite and hickory.

More to come.

Thanks for watching.
Ron


----------



## fire it up (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow that was a great deal!  I would stock up too if I found some that cheap.  Looking good so far.  Always look forward to your completed Qviews.


----------



## erain (Apr 7, 2009)

its gonna be good i bet!!!  waitin on the fial pics ron!


----------



## bassman (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking good so far, Ron.  I've never been a big fan of lamb, but these pics are making me reconsider.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good so far Ron, bring on the final pics.  

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I smell garlic Ron....my favorite!   Sure sounds good!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ron... You are a GOD!!!

Great looking lamb!!!


----------



## ronp (Apr 7, 2009)

All done.



Just about ready.



135' 



Nice and rare. 




Slathered hoagie with some horseradish and stacked it up. 




A little au jus from the drip pan, yum.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 7, 2009)

most excellent Ron! I gotta do me another one of those


----------



## grothe (Apr 7, 2009)

That's gotta be delicious Ron....great job!!


----------



## m1tanker78 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ron, I was waiting for the follow-up on this one and it looks delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to you for making my stomach growl right before bed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing,

Tom


----------



## fire it up (Apr 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmm.....
Damn Ron, that looks beautiful!
I hope I can give you points because that is one fine smoke.


----------



## ronp (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the points, Much apreciated.


----------



## rnflightmedic (Apr 8, 2009)

I was thinking about cooking one of these this weekend.  No longer thinking about it, I'm gonna do it.  Any tips, Ron? Besides catchin' em on sale?  Cause I ain't that lucky.


----------



## ronp (Apr 8, 2009)

Really, the only tip I can give is don't over cook it. You can always dip in hot au jus after slicing if you don't want it pink and it will still be moist.


----------



## downunderdags (Apr 11, 2009)

g'day ron nice job mate .just how i love it .just come in from moving the herd.darren


----------

